# 518ze won't run off choke



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Hello Everyone
I was wondering if someone could help me out? Last year I forgot to empty the gas from my snowblower. The other day I was getting my snowblower ready for winter and realized what I had forgot to do. I started the blower up but when I take it off of choke it misses until I put it at three quarter choke. 

I am assuming the carb needs to be cleaned out. Can anyone point me in the right direction on how to do this? Does the carb need to be removed or can the bowel just be dropped and clean it from there.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm not familiar with your model but there are plenty of snowblower carb cleaning basics on u-tube, try googling your model to start with and go from there. Then you'll be better prepared when you do remove the carb.
By your description, it's very likely gummed up a little. A few basic tools and the ability to use them and it should be no problem.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

Hello all,
Is anyone familiar with the toro carburetor on the Toro 518ze single stage? I forgot to drain the gas over the winter and now the engine runs lousy when you take the choke off. At 3/4 choke the engine runs smooth. I removed the old gas and replaced with new same problem.

Any help and suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Probably need to do a carb cleaning. Here's a video of the procedure.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yep, I have owned a couple of 418ZEs and currently own a 721E. There is nothing special about a Toro carb, looks like practically every other ohv clone engine. Tell us how you make out.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

if this hasnt happened before. drain all gas from tank and carb. fresh gas treated with proper amount of Seafoam and let it run for 20-30 minutes. 
that may clean it up.

this works in minor cases.

otherwise may need a carb cleanout. it could be done without removing carb. some good vidoes on you tube on this.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF Cstanis, glad to have you here.

One thread per subject/member reduces confusion. Since both had replies I merged them here.

Thanks.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> if this hasnt happened before. drain all gas from tank and carb. fresh gas treated with proper amount of Seafoam and let it run for 20-30 minutes.
> that may clean it up.
> 
> this works in minor cases.
> ...


I tried the seafoam with fresh gas. I let it run for at least 20 minutes and when I took it off choke and it was missing and surging a little but it didn't quit.
I am thinking a good carb cleaning may be the next move


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Cstanis said:


> I tried the seafoam with fresh gas. I let it run for at least 20 minutes and when I took it off choke and it was missing and surging a little but it didn't quit.
> I am thinking a good carb cleaning may be the next move


probably. at least you tried this way. sometimes it works.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> probably. at least you tried this way. sometimes it works.


What kind of wire do people use when pushing it through the small holes on the carb. I watched a couple of videos and it don't seem that difficult.


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

Cstanis said:


> What kind of wire do people use when pushing it through the small holes on the carb. I watched a couple of videos and it don't seem that difficult.


Something like piano wire works best as it's less likely to kink when pushing it through the jet holes. Just about any wire will work if you don't push too hard on it. An old mechanics trick is to clip a wire off a paint scaper brush as they tend to be pretty stiff as well. It just has to be small enough to go through the jet holes. I've even used a sewing needle or a straight pin followed by a good spray of carb cleaner. Just be careful with the gasket/o-ring that seals the fuel bowl to the carb body. It tends to be pretty thin and can tear or get crimpled (especially if it's old) and can end up leaking. I try to have an extra on hand whenever I clean the carb to be on the safe side.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Myself, I use a strand from a piece of copper wire . . . soft enough to not scratch, but stiff enough to do the job.


----------

